
Union Organizing: Kickstarter Workers Kick Off a Drive; NPM Engineers Fired - teklaperry
https://spectrum.ieee.org/view-from-the-valley/at-work/tech-careers/kickstarter-workers-kick-off-a-union-organizing-drive-npn-allegedly-fires-engineers-for-organizing-efforts
======
just_myles
Hm..

"That senior staff memo also suggested that union organizing is inappropriate
for tech professionals. “Forming a union is a great tool—for marginalized
workers,” it stated. “We’re concerned with the misappropriation of unions for
use by privileged workers.”"

Privileged in what way? I have come to realize that tech workers (Of all skill
types.) by and large (In my opinion) are skilled trades people similar to the
marginalized workers that are cited.

